# I guess this is the place to start ;-)



## SpectreTTM (Aug 22, 2005)

Hello All,

I'd just like to say hey and I look forwrd to sharing ideas with others who share my interest in Halloween, prop building, and related interests.

A bit of back ground. I started with Halloween costumes back in the early 80's yes I'm a bit older ;-) Still not grown up and I don't plan to. Somewhere I think it was about 2001 I started decorating my house and building props. I think it was about the time I got an internet connection. 
I'm still working on setting up a web site (Maybe this winter).

Married: 
1 Daughter 3yrs (She wants to be a bat for Halloween atta girl )

Interests:
Music:
Classical (Mozart, Beethoven, Bach [Toccata in D Minor], Orff) Nice music to work by ;-)
Classical Goth (Midnight Syndicate, Nox Arcana, Van Helsing sound Track, Chant )
Some Goth Rock(Voltair, Inkubus Sukkubus) Boy I miss the old MP3.com

Movies: 
Sci-fi Really bad B-movies (I grew up with Creature Double feature on Sat afternoons) 
Someday I want to set up a outdoor mini Drive-In in my back yard for my daughter & her friends. 
There are very few Drive-Ins left :-(

Hobbies:
Building stuff

Well I hope this is a good enough info for me. 

As I mentioned earlier I look forward to dicussing topics of common interests.

Tom AKA SpectreTTM


----------



## death2u (May 16, 2004)

Welcome!!


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Excellent. More haunters from MA. Spectre, be sure to check out the profiles of Lotus and mikeq91, they're also from the state of perpetual taxation.

Nice to see you back too Kat. Be sure to say "How the hell are you?" in your own thread. I know you're bored enough to do it.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome Tom. I'm glad you joined us. I've been meaning to start posting movie reviews, I'm a bad movie freak also. Let's see if we can fill that section up, lol.


----------



## Blackwidow (Jul 9, 2005)

Welcome SpectreTTM, it's nice to have you with us! Creature Double Feature and Drive-ins....ahhh, the good old days! 
I hope you have some pics of your haunt/props to share


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

welcome!!


----------



## colinsuds (Aug 20, 2005)

Welcome Aboard!


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Welcome SpectreTTM, Memories at the Drive Ins. One by one they all seemed to have disappeared. Good Luck on the mini Drive In.


----------



## SuFiKitten77 (Jul 19, 2005)

Welcome to the madhouse, nice to see you here


----------

